# Rhode islands



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Can I really mix reds and whites to make chicks sex distinguishable by color?


----------



## DixieBee (Apr 18, 2013)

That's how the breeders do it, from what I've read.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

leviparker said:


> Can I really mix reds and whites to make chicks sex distinguishable by color?


Using certain "whites", ones with the "silver factor genetics" (white rocks or Delaware's for example) crossed with RIR's produce Sex-Link offspring!


----------

